# Cage Lining?



## xoniac (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have a Martin's R-680 for my two boys. They have tons of toys and such but I can't help but notice that it looks pretty.... boring compared to some of the other cages I see on here. I was wondering if anybody knows where I can get/buy liners and accessories that will specifically fit my cage. I can usual only find people who make hammocks or hang-on corner shelves and the likes, but to find actual washable shelf and floor liners.... I'm at a loss. Right now, I simply use care fresh and brown felt on he shelves (as I had a surplus of it laying around). However, the felt tends to holds urine really, really easy and stiffens up pretty solid.... then it's disgusting and smells and has to be replaced, and that's just not cool. 

Anyone?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

You can try the marketplace on this forum or you can try here, it's about the only place I've seen custom liners for Martins, and they look pretty reasonably pirced.


----------



## xoniac (Dec 2, 2011)

Awesome! Will have to check it out! Thanks!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

You're very welcome, good luck! I don't have that cage, so don't have any homier ideas to pass along. I'll be someone will, though.


----------



## Heathcliffe&Darcy (Feb 2, 2012)

Buying a few yards of fleece and cutting it to size works well, also. We had some around the house that we used when we got our two boys a few days ago.


----------



## xoniac (Dec 2, 2011)

True, I could do that. 
The sets others are making are so pretty and nice though!
Hm....


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

I've made all my own cage liners, hammocks, etc, and it's been surprisingly easy. I've barely every sewed before, and I've been doing it all by hand, but there are some really useful tutorials in the sticky posts, and scattered throughout the regular posts. For my fabric, I went to a thrift store and bought all their thick fleece bathrobes, then headed over to Walmart and picked up a couple of those pre-cut packages of regular cloth-- the ones I buy come in 18"x24", I think. There are some really nice patterns to pick through. Just slap them together (don't forget to fasten the ties on the correct side-- something I was taught the hard way).


----------

